# Bobcats trade Hunter for Bogans



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/hunter-bogans-110104.shtml


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Not a bad deal I guess...I don't really know anything about Hunter, but Bogans seems like he could be decent.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Will he start?


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i also like this trade and he may have the chance to start imo


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

It will likely be bewteen him and tamar slay


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

he should start..he's good


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

he is really good!


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

and he should start


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bogans is an ok defender, other than that... idk.


----------



## bobcatpride03 (Oct 30, 2004)

this dude is for real and will be a great addition to the bobcats


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bobcatpride03</b>!
> this dude is for real and will be a great addition to the bobcats


i agree i think hes gonna be somethin special in charlotte


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

hmm, i like hunter because he's a beast on the boards. he's also an incredibly hard working player and has raw talent.

i guess when it comes down to it, it's about what this team needs. i think the bobcats were going to be a bad rebounding team as it is, and now they're going to be worse, but bogans is going to provide some defense, and maybe some solid shooting. while his fg% may be be very impressive in his rookie year, he's a good shooter. certainly a lot better than tamar slay. at least this pushes slay to the bench, and takes away his title of being the best shooter on the team.:dead:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> hmm, i like hunter because he's a beast on the boards. he's also an incredibly hard working player and has raw talent.
> 
> i guess when it comes down to it, it's about what this team needs. i think the bobcats were going to be a bad rebounding team as it is, and now they're going to be worse, but bogans is going to provide some defense, and maybe some solid shooting. while his fg% may be be very impressive in his rookie year, he's a good shooter. certainly a lot better than tamar slay. at least this pushes slay to the bench, and takes away his title of being the best shooter on the team.:dead:


Kapono House and Steve Smith were already ahead of him. Ive never heard Slay be considered a shooter.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Bogans will bring alot to the table to Charlotte. He's a young fellow with an explosive first step, and can drain the triple here and there. He has the potential to develop into a special player here in the Charlotte system.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Is Bogans injured or something? I picked him up in my fantasy leagues after the trade but he isn't playing...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Is Bogans injured or something? I picked him up in my fantasy leagues after the trade but he isn't playing...


He has a hurt knee supposedly. Perhaps he's just the IL because there's no room on the roster for him, at least until he learns the system in Charlotte.


----------

